# How to Read "TEMP_VIDEO" File



## Lostboy19 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi everyone ! I cant seem to find how to open my " temp_video file that was created when my phones video camera ran out of battery suddenly midway through filming ! I need to see it ! HEEEEELP PLS 
I use an old Samsung galaxy ace s5830 cos i like size but my battery died and i cant play it . 
I always tether my phone to my pc and its here where i look at the footage on VLC media plater but it will not play it and neither will WMP . When i try to upload to Windows media player it wont show up to be able to click on it ! 
Thanks so much !  LOVE


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Try changing the file extension to .mp4. 
Copy file into a new folder on the computer click view, tick file extension box and alter temp video to .mp4 and try in VLC.


----------

